# Chemistry test



## illini (Mar 18, 2007)

The following is an actual question given on a University of Washington 

chemistry mid-term.  The answer by one student was so "profound" that 

the professor shared it with colleagues, via the Internet, which is, of 

course, why we now have the pleasure of enjoying it as well : 



Bonus Question: Is Hell exothermic (gives off heat) or endothermic 

(absorbs heat)? 



Most of the students wrote proofs of their beliefs using Boyle's Law 

(gas cools when it expands and heats when it is compressed) or some 

variant. 



One student, however, wrote the following: 



First, we need to know how the mass of Hell is changing in time. So we 

need to know the rate at which souls are moving into Hell and the rate 

at which they are leaving. I think that we can safely assume that once a 

soul gets to Hell, it will not leave. Therefore, no souls are leaving. 

As for how many souls are entering Hell, let's look at the different 

religions that exist in the world today Most of these religions state 

that if you are not a member of their religion, you will go to Hell. 

Since there is more than one of these religions and since people do not 

belong to more than one religion, we can project that all souls go to 

Hell. With birth and death rates as they are, we can expect the number 

change of the volume in Hell because Boyle's Law states that in order 

for the temperature and pressure in Hell to stay the same, the volume of 

Hell has to expand proportionately as souls are added. 



This gives two possibilities: 



1. If Hell is expanding at a slower rate than the rate at which souls 

enter Hell, then the temperature and pressure in Hell will increase 

until all Hell breaks loose. 



2. If Hell is expanding at a rate faster than the increase of souls in 

Hell, then the temperature and pressure will drop until Hell freezes 

over. 



So which is it? 



If we accept the postulate given to me by Teresa during my Freshman year 

that, "It will be a cold day in Hell before I sleep with you," and take 

into account the fact that I slept with her last night, then number two 

must be true, and thus I am sure that Hell is exothermic and has already 

frozen over. The corollary of this theory is that since Hell has frozen 

over, it follows that it is not accepting any more souls and is 

therefore, extinct......leaving only Heaven, thereby proving the 

existence of a divine being which explains why, last night, Teresa kept 

shouting "Oh my God."  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			
















THIS STUDENT RECEIVED THE ONLY "A".


----------



## meowey (Mar 18, 2007)

LOL!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## linescum (Mar 18, 2007)

seriously funny


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG.....LMAO !!


----------



## big jimmy (Mar 19, 2007)

That was awesome!


----------

